# Dura Ace 9000 with Campagnolo 11 cassette



## ejprez

Seeing how shimano had to slightly lengthen the freehub body to about the same lengths as Campy's, is it possible that a Campy 11 cassette will work with a Dura ace 9000 11 speed shifter/derailleur, if you your running the cassette on a campy freehub rear wheel?

Don't have exact measurements but almost looks like they would be close spacing wise. Anyone try this?


----------



## Sven_Nijs

» Shimano and Campagnolo 11 speed cassette compatibility Wheelworks.co.nz, Handbuilt wheels by Tristan Thomas


----------



## bikerjulio

*compatibility?*

View attachment 272015


spacing would appear to be near identical. however one user has had trouble getting the shifting as good when using a campy 11 wheel on a shimano 11 bike. WW thread discussing Weight Weenies • View topic - Shimano DA 9000 11sp - any compatibility with Campag 11sp?


----------



## JimmyD

This might be common knowledge by now but just in case anyone is researching this...

It works fine. I just installed DA 9070 Di2 but was waiting on the BB and still dont have a a shimano Freehub body on my wheels. Used it for the first couple weeks with Campy SR crank set, campy chain and campy 11spd cassette and it works perfectly. Have since installed the DA 9000 crank set and it still works perfectly...just not as pretty 

still havent ordered the shimano free hub body...but will do as Ultegra6800 cassettes are lighter than Chorus cassettes and almost half the price


----------



## SwiftSolo

Does anyone know if you can jump to a campy 29 tooth cog (12/29) and still make Dura ace di2 work?


----------



## willieboy

SwiftSolo said:


> Does anyone know if you can jump to a campy 29 tooth cog (12/29) and still make Dura ace di2 work?


Yup. Works fine.


----------



## JimmyD

willieboy said:


> Yup. Works fine.


Can i just confirm that the 29 (12-29) works fine with a standard short cage (SS) Di2 derailleur? this is good news!


----------



## willieboy

JimmyD said:


> Can i just confirm that the 29 (12-29) works fine with a standard short cage (SS) Di2 derailleur? this is good news!


I'm doing it with a standard short cage DI2 6870 rear. Had to adjust the limit screw about a quarter turn and everything is fine. 12-29 campy cassette and a compact Shimano crank.


----------



## ejprez

Been using my chorus 11 shifters with an ultegra 6800 cassette and chain while the crank is a FSA 46/36. Derailleurs are Athena. Shifts great, smooth and quick, not issues what so ever.


----------



## single1x1

YEp and I'm running chorus 11s, crank, shifters, rear, front is Super record, with SRAM force cassette 11-26, and shimano chain, no problems, and less expensive cassettes from SRAM or Shimano,


----------



## SwiftSolo

I'm now using a Sram 11/30 cassette with dura ace di2 short cage and it works brilliantly. I did find out that the Sram is a little more sensitive to bent derailleur hangers than the Shimano cassette. If your try it and it doesn't quite shift correctly, check your hanger for alignment.


willieboy said:


> I'm doing it with a standard short cage DI2 6870 rear. Had to adjust the limit screw about a quarter turn and everything is fine. 12-29 campy cassette and a compact Shimano crank.


----------



## Belisarius

I run DA 9000 with a SRAM 1190 casette, Campy SR chain (5.3mm of Ferrari bliss) and works flawlessly. Campy 11 speed also works with any Shiman RD. To Shimano's grief, as people keep voting down their garbage by using alternate cassettes and chains... But hey, Shimano Core spyder is plastic. Why would anywone want plastic in their casette???? It bent non stop, no matter how many Shimano sent me, they were too soft for power road cycling...


----------

